# Real Body High



## Dub-Azn (Mar 19, 2007)

what food with chronic actually gives a body high ? i had 4 fire crackers .5 grams on each and nothing happend ... infact i fell asleep pretty quick ... what can i make that will really give me a body high ?


----------



## muu232 (Mar 19, 2007)

Brownies! Hooray!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2007)

if you feel asleep really quick it sounds like it worked.


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 19, 2007)

I like chocolate chip bars...
3/4 whit sugar
3/4 brown 
1 cup butter*
1 tsp vanille extrct
(beat all this crap together...)
add 2 and 1/4 flour
1 tsp soda
and many chocolate chips, nuts etc...
preheat 350 cook until golden brown...
put them in a sealed cookie jar with a nice big fresh bud to keep the cookies/bars moist and chewy....
cheers!


----------



## Dub-Azn (Mar 19, 2007)

ya i fell asleep real quick again almost forgot to on my lights again .... anyway this time i made firecrackers with purple kush a gram of it .. and it jus made me pass out ... i woke up in the mornin and my body felt weird ... good weird .. but then it wore off by 12


----------



## muu232 (Mar 19, 2007)

Are you trying to pass out? It'd be easier just to smoke right?


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 19, 2007)

Just ate my first fire cracker. we used 2.5 grams to make 3 1 for each of us. will update in a few hours if I don't fall asleep aarrrrggg.
</IMG>


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess it's been a few hours lol. we ate them at 6-7 pm didn't feel much till 9.30-10.00. basicaly felt like we smoked a wicked body stone joint and the high just stayed for hours. I was ready to sleep at 10.30, then remembered I had ice cream in the freezer, so I stayed up another 1-2 hours. My sleep was tight as shit, damn good, lotsa dreaming goin on. woke up once or twice feeling a little messed but in a good way seemed very stress relieving. will defenitly cook with cannabis some more, but i'll probaly make butter so I can cook whatever I want. ohh yeah taste was a bit strong, but a nice coolaid chaser took care of that.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 20, 2007)

spring starts tomarrow. cherry koolaid always tastes better when it warm out


----------



## Sanifsan (Mar 21, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> spring starts tomarrow. cherry koolaid always tastes better when it warm out


Preo do you know what red coolaid stands for?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Mar 22, 2007)

actually no, please enlighten me


----------



## Dub-Azn (Mar 22, 2007)

muu232 said:


> Brownies! Hooray!


how bout muffins ?


----------



## stoner_kiddie (Mar 30, 2007)

ok... now i don't know if i've been living under a rock or something but..... what the f*** is a fire cracker?!


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 30, 2007)

got from another post 
FireCrackers (simple 30 min snack!) 
Items needed: 
1 gram or half gram of high quality herb 
Two crackers 
Peanut Butter 
Foil 
Oven 
Preheat oven to 320 F 
Obtain Crackers and spread on a glorious amount of peanut butter ( I like the crunchy stuff, mmmm ) 
Place weed nugget or piece of hash onto the center of the peanutty goodness, and sandwich the two to form a FireCracker. 
The oven should be ready now, wrap the Firecracker in the Foil (completely) shiny side out. Put the Firecracker(s) on a 
baking sheet in the center of your oven, or whoevers dude lol. 
Bake for 20-30 minutes 
Check by unwrapping every 10 minutes after the first 15 minutes. If it starts to burn, turn down heat 50 degrees. 
Firecrackers are very nasty if they burn, but when you get them right they are oh so delicious!


----------



## odinzu (Mar 30, 2007)

I heard that it can take up to 2 hours to actually get the high feeling. I don't know if this is correct or not but thats what I heard. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 31, 2007)

get some bigstone PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ] look in the indoor growing seed section. i made brownies with it and i got the biggest body high ive ever had!


----------



## lVlellolVlan420 (Aug 13, 2010)

putting weed in food is really a waste of weed and you have to use alot of it to achive the same high you would get from smoking it ...just blaze up dont waste there plenty of other people in the world that dont even have weed that would love to smoke..


----------

